# how to remove an application from command line ?



## gandalf01 (Jul 31, 2006)

I am attempting to remove an application (NeoOffice) from several Macs on our network via ARD.

I thought I would have an attempt at using sending a unix shell command from within ARD to remote Macs.
I typed in 'rm -f /Applications/NeoOffice

ARD told me that the command was sucessful but when I did a search on the remote Mac, this application was STILL in the Applications folder.

Does anybody else have any suggestions on how to resolve this ?

Many thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 31, 2006)

If the application is a package, it's actually a folder, and you'll also need to specify the "-r" switch ("recursive") for the "rm" command, like so:


```
rm -rf /Applications/NeoOffice/
```


----------



## gandalf01 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for that. The command executed but got loads of permission errors.

Used same line but with sudo before it so I was prompted for the super user password when the command executed and boom!, the application was removed.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gandalf01 (Jul 31, 2006)

This worked on the local machine when using Terminal but when trying the same command via ARD even when you select to run as root, it says its succeeded but its clearly not.
And how can you select to run the script as root from ARD without using a password ??!!!

Very confused!


----------

